# Router Bit - Notching 2x4 for Electrical Wires



## OldGuy101 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi
I'm installing attic flooring and need to notch the 2x4's for electrical wiring (so flooring will lie flat). Anyone know of the bit I might use for this?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm not an ekectrician, Old Guy, but I cannot see why just a straight bit would not work for you. You could just make a notch with that,, but I might guess the electrical code says something like if the wire is going to be that close to the surface,,A metal plate should be placed over the wire so it will be protected agains nails being driven into the new wires when the flooring is installed.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I am an electrician and i don't understand what you mean by notching 2x4's for romex ?.
Could you elaborate/

regards

jerry


----------



## OldGuy101 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 

Jerry
Well I'm trying to lay the plywood flat on the attic 2x4 but the electrical wires are spread across the top of the 2x4s so the plywood won't lie flat. I tried notching (cutting a groove in the 2x4 with a sawzall but I would have to work for a week with all the wires in the attic. I was thinking a router would do a good job but maybe not. I hope that explains it.

Thanks
OG 



jerrymayfield said:


> I am an electrician and i don't understand what you mean by notching 2x4's for romex ?.
> Could you elaborate/
> 
> regards
> ...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

What I would do would be use a paddle bit on your drill and just cut with a hand saw to your hole. I wouldn't go to deep just enough to get the wire just below the plywood. Espically if that's the only support that you have for the floor don't want to weaken it to much. Even after you make a notch I would beef it up a little with ply wood for around the notch just to keep the strength of the floor.


----------



## OldGuy101 (Feb 21, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea. I talked to my brother who is an electrical engineer and also has an electricians license and he suggested drilling holes, cutting wires and fishing them through (that would take a lifetime and I'd probably be dead from heat exhaustion). He then suggested cutting each 2x4 with a Sawzall and chiseling out the center. Your suggestion seems easier though.

Thanks
OG



Glenmore said:


> What I would do would be use a paddle bit on your drill and just cut with a hand saw to your hole. I wouldn't go to deep just enough to get the wire just below the plywood. Espically if that's the only support that you have for the floor don't want to weaken it to much. Even after you make a notch I would beef it up a little with ply wood for around the notch just to keep the strength of the floor.


----------



## stevie.c (Apr 24, 2005)

just a thought, but how about screwing 2x1 on top of the joists ,stopping it short of any wires.this method would stop any weaking of the joists.Minuses..a,Having to buy 2x1. b,reducing your height by 1 inch .Only a suggestion !


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm getting a little worried here....... 

I don't think notching a 2x4 to run the wires is a good idea. 

First after they are notched you are going to loose where they are located and when you nail/screw down the flooring you might hit one.

Second you are adding flooring... at how much weight?? then I'm guessing you want to store things, at how much weight.... now you are going to be up there to drop things off and add more. Even without notches you are putting a lot of load and even if it doesn't crash down how much flexing will you be getting. Without to much effort my guess is that you need at least 2x6's... ever see even a deck made with 2 x 4's?

OK if you still want to do it then maybe adding a 1x2 strip along the tops with an opening at the wires and then a metal plate over the openings might be the way to go.

That's my 2 cents,

Ed


----------



## OldGuy101 (Feb 21, 2005)

The builder of my house notched for other flooring but I do see the problem. I've also given thought to shimming up the entire floor about an inch to compensate for the wires. That might be a better way to go.



reible said:


> I'm getting a little worried here.......
> 
> I don't think notching a 2x4 to run the wires is a good idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: Notching the 2X4's weakens them as far as load is concerned. In most places the code does not allow it. The proper way is to drill holes through the 2X4's with a right angle drill. You can pick up the proper bit in a electrical suppy house. The building codes also call for metal plates to be installed where the wire passes through the wood, to prevent anyone driving a screw or nail into the wires. 
Woodnut65


----------

